# Doubled Up!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

We put a lot of time in scouting preseason and it paid off! It's not too often a hunt goes the way you expect it to, but this one certainly did! It played out just like you see it on TV and we had plenty of time to get to work on time! This is our first double! Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Congrats on the hunt working out. Great video.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job and Video!


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Great hunt


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks All! Hoping to be able to get at least one more this year! Turkey season is WAY too short!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome video and congrats on the birds!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice video! Love the gobbling. Congrats on the double!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great video. Congrats on the dub.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Got a double on 5-3 in Vinton with a buddy our first morning out. Called in 5 jakes, had 2 less than a couple yards for awhile. They were focused on the Funky Chicken decoy. Congrats


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

ruffhunter said:


> Got a double on 5-3 in Vinton with a buddy our first morning out. Called in 5 jakes, had 2 less than a couple yards for awhile. They were focused on the Funky Chicken decoy. Congrats


Nice! Thank you! You too!


----------

